# Flounder



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

I have noticed in some flounder gigging videos that often they are gigging flounder in less than 12" of water off the shore in the sound side.
Is it possible to cast along the beach like that and have any result. If you can wade and spear them, why couldn't you cast along the beach?


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Some people have it figured out- search through some of Chris V's posts. I tried for a long time in pensacola without success. Not sure if it is very seasonally specific or what.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not just catch them, you can smash 'em! I personally would rather catch them on rod and reel and I feel more confident getting numbers. Look at some my reports in the Surf Fishing Report section. I'm pretty sure I give enough detail in those posts to help you out and there are many on here who have read them and are now catching good numbers of Flounder, Specks, Reds and others while working artificials in the surf.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Any suggestion of baits. I would imagine dragging live shrimp across the bottom would work, so what about artificial baits?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I only use artificials. My go to baits for flounder in the surf are:

-Tsunami 3" Swim Shad in pearl or chartreuse/gold

-Rat L Trap in cocahoe minnow, gold or red/white


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Chris, do you jig or impart any action to the ratltrap ?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fish it like a lipped plug. Cast it out, let it sink to the bottom, keep rod tip low and crank it just fast enough to get good vibration while the flat head digs in the sand. Great bait for covering water looking for flatfish. It's really cool when it's calm and clear and you can see the flounder come up behind it.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks man, something else to add to the arsenal. I assume that parlays into some trout and reds as well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, especially reds


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Would the same type of lures work on the "bay" side or sound side?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can but bear in mind that the bottom may be different in the sound with grass, weeds making some baits impractical for some areas.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I went out late Wednesday around 7 or so about a mile west of the p'cola pier and was tossing a plastic parallel to the beach and had a strike from something about 10 inches long and shot out of the water and unhooked itself before I could ID it. So as much as I try to dress it up, an uneventful trip. Is morning going to be the only productive time for flounder right now? Are they even out there? I know I need to dig deeper into Chris V's archive...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That incoming tide in the morning has definitely been better and I haven't caught more than two Flounder in any of my afternoon trips. Early morning with a good push of water has been best.


----------

